# Aeropress and hand grinder, best prices



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting an aeropress and a hand grinder for a friend's birthday. Anyone seen any good offers recently, either on separate items, or as a kit? My budget is around the £50 mark, although I can probably go a bit further if needs be. Any suggestions on which of the cheaper hand grinders is the best to go for, or are they all pretty similar?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The rhino hand grinder got a positive review from Glenn recently - found it to be a bit better than the porlex.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I knew there had been another hand grinder well reviewed on here, but I couldn't find the thread, or remember the name - thank you!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Ive just got a Areopress and porlex both are great I also bought one of those battery milk frothers for latte while camping which is also great I did see the Rhino but thought it was just a copy didn't realise it was actually a upgrade or I would have bought one instead


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ebay is one of the cheapest for an aeropress - £22 to include postage. That and a rhino might push you just beyond the £50, otherwise you could get a Hario Slim for less than £30 (£20 delivered via Amazon) and they work well with an aeropress.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Its either Porlex, Hario or Rhino.

Like the rest of us in this thread, we've named great prices ;D

I'd use a Orphan Espresso LIDO 2 and its top notch for grinding consistently at both the fine and coarse spectrum but at $100+ it's not an option.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Another alternative hand grinder is the Grunwerg Stal Bellux CG-551. I had one on the for sale thread but it didn't go. Yours for twenty quid plus postage.

You can see it (bottom right) here: http://www.grunwerg.co.uk/products/teaware-coffeeware/coffee-grinders/

David


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I like the way the ported fit's inside the aeropress, if you get the mini makes it a tidy little package


----------

